# Wal-Mart Dog Treats



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So I found a few brands at Wal-Mart that actually seem to have decent ingredients, and I want to know what you guys think.

There's Waggin' Train:

Waggin' Train - Delicious Dog Treats and Chews - Natural Ingredients

It doesn't list ingredients, but I bought a couple of their products to test out, some of their Pork Skin Twists with Chicken Liver Center, and the Cowboy Steaks. The ingredients listed on the Pork Skin Twists are: Pork Skin, Chicken Liver, Rice Flour, Vegetable Coloring, and the ingredients listed on the Cowboy Steaks are: Chicken breast, ocean white fish, vegetable glycerin, and natural flavorings. For the Pork Skin Twists, it says that "pork skin is easier to chew than other treats made with other types of hyde." Is this true? Also, is it digestible, unlike rawhide? As for the Steaks, it says that they don't use artificial colors or flavors, by-products, fillers, preservatives, grain, propylene glycol, potassium sorbate, titanium dioxide, phosphoric acid, or potassium chloride. 

The second one is VitaLife:

All Natural Premium Dog Treats: VitaLife Made with Love. Naturally.®

This site does list the ingredients. I bought some of their VitaLife Plus Chicken Tenders for healthy skin and coat. Ingredients: Chicken, Flaxseed Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate. And it says they don't use artificial colors or flavors, preservatives, by-products, or fillers.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i feed all of those. and my walmart has cookies by three dog bakery. awesome, human grade. i have ate one before actually.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope I am wrong, but are you sure that these treats haven't been irradated, and that they aren't made or manufactured in China? It may not make a difference to most people, but just a thought.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I hope I am wrong, but are you sure that these treats haven't been irradated, and that they aren't made or manufactured in China? It may not make a difference to most people, but just a thought.


If I remember right, last time I looked both of them were made in china.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I used them back in 2007 and my dog totally adored them. But after the food recalls back then, I wised up and started looking into ingredients a bit more and found some stuff I didn't like. I haven't looked at them for a couple of years though so I don't know if they have made any changes.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

One from Walmart I always though was decent- and my dogs love- are the Bit-O-Luv treats. They're chewy bite size strips made from usda inspected meat. Bit-O-Luv


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of it might be okay, but it's a matter of trust. I can't get myself to trust that anything is "good" for a dog at a place that seems to think it's OK to peddle crap like Ol' Roy as "dog food."


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know whether this brand has been recalled yet, but i've read some disturbing reviews from people saying that their dogs got sick and some have died from eating chicken jerky from china. 

http://www.amazon.com/Waggin-Train-Chicken-Tenders-Treats/dp/B000FMMTHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1273291590&sr=8-1

They only thing I've gotten from wal-mart are the 3 dog bakery cookies, which are quite tasty(I tried it myself). They also carry Blue Dog Bakery cookies as well as Newsmans own.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ziggy29 said:


> Some of it might be okay, but it's a matter of trust. I can't get myself to trust that anything is "good" for a dog at a place that seems to think it's OK to peddle crap like Ol' Roy as "dog food."


Something to keep in mind- ESPECIALLY with chain stores (let alone one as big as wal mart) is that they're going to sell whatever sells. So, just because they sell crap, doesn't mean they won't ever offer anything decent. I'm not defending the products in the pet aisle at Wal mart, because I have yet to find anything I like enough to buy, but it's absolutely silly to expect a big store like that to limit what they offer based on if it's quality enough or not. If it sells, they'll carry it. 

For example, I prefer target to Wal Mart, but Chefmate (target brand) is the worst brand ever for kitchen stuff. DO I boycott Target for it? No. It's a business move, they're going to offer options at different price ranges (and therefore quality) to be able to cater to the biggest possible crowd.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When I ran out of dehydrated chicken breast for my dogs I went and bought a bag of these thinking they were ok the waggin train chicken jerky treats. And after reading about them (bought them at sams club) that they are made in china and of course this was after giving them some I threw them away! Thank goodness none of my iron clad stomach dogs got sick! Its a chance though whether they will or wont get sick off of some things! I just am not buying these every again and yep back to the dehydrator! I was being lazy at the time thinking I would save myself the little effort it takes to make the jerky myself. Lesson learned! Will not buy that junk anymore! Its just to easy to dehydrate your own fresh from the grocery store!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

guys, thank you... seriously.

i didnt give it any thought to look on the bag and see if they were made overseas.

wow, that is such a bummer! I guess no more chicken strips for my guys. not those brands anyway.

those are WAY too expensive anyway. i should get a dehydrator and just make my own.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't feel bad, the writing on the bag is/was so small that 99% of people would miss it. If nothing else, it taught me to minutely examine the writing on the bags of treats I buy. I'm also seriously thinking of buying a dehydrator to make my own treats and stuff.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

The Three Dog Bakery treats are made in the USA and company is in Kansas City,MO. My gsd loves them, they are the only food item I would buy for my dog at Walmart.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

we just bought a huge box yesterday! its a variety pack.


----------

